# L200 foam??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

L 200 foam was just mentioned on face Off as being a thick, cutable foam you can put a heat gun to, and it will hold the shape you mold it to. Has anyone here ever used it & where do I get it?? GOD, I LOVE THIS SEASON!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

http://foammart.com/closed-cell/l200-white/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

thank you for the where to purchase part...looks like a LOT of this is used in cosplay as well..


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny, I was just searching for that tonight too! I would love to use that for something but I would probably need to find a source much closer to me.


----------

